# English Walnut?



## Gg05 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi, I'm thinking of buying a house and this giant tree is in the yard. A friend who supposedly knows trees said this an English walnut and maybe valuable for furniture or gunstocks. I know yard trees aren't usually valuable due to metal in them, but I thought I would ask. So, is this an English Walnut and is it possibly valuable? Hope I put this in the right place and thanks for looking. G


----------



## Gg05 (Jun 1, 2017)

And BTW, this tree is in southern iowa if that makes any difference?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's English walnut and you are used to American walnut I don't think you would be pleased with the appearance of the wood. It would have a much more bland appearance to it.


----------



## Gg05 (Jun 1, 2017)

i don't know what kind it is, except that I'm pretty sure its a walnut. Thank you for your response!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think the value of the tree relates to the value of the property and the shade for the house. 
I would not cut it down.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> I think the value of the tree relates to the value of the property and the shade for the house.
> I would not cut it down.


Totally agree. My first thought on a tree like that in my yard would be how to make sure it stays safe and has a long life.

George


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello Gg05,

English Walnut has a beautiful grain and is often sought after over Black Walnut depending on the vendor and/or artisan wanting the wood for a project...Both species are very beautiful and highly valuable depending on the quality of the log... and location.

The tree in your photo presents (from an Arborist perspective) as very robust and healthy. I would keep the tree and look at it as "possible" money in the bank, as getting such wood out of trees like this seldom reward the property owner as much as the Log Buyer, and other agents/brokers handling the tree...If a woodworker yourself it would have greater value than the average homeowner...


----------



## Nathan Parker (Jul 23, 2016)

Can you get closeup photos of leaves/twigs/nuts? That would help confirm ID.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Unless you have a problem with the tree hurting the buildings or the property I see no reason to remove it. It's your decision but I would just leave it alone personally, trees are nice for shade and such. I have a walnut tree in my backyard and I happen to like all the walnuts I end up getting from it.


----------

